# Wii sur iMac 24"



## charlybaby2 (21 Mars 2007)

Coucou à tous.

Je compte m'acquérir une Wii très prochainement. Dès lors se pose une question d'importance capitale. Comment pourrais-je la brancher sur mon écran d'iMac 24" (il me semble qu'il n'y pas de prise péritel derrière l'écran ou je me trompe ?).

Je ne sais donc pas comment faire. D'autre part, si je dois acheter du matos ou des cables spécifiques pour remédier à ce problème, pouvez-vous me guider dans mes futurs achats ?

Enfin, une fois branchée, ma Wii va-t-elle se lancer toute seule sur le mac ou devrais-je effectuer des manips pour en lancer le fonctionnement ?

Merci beaucoup pour vos réponses (d'avance).

Charles


----------



## stefdefrejus (21 Mars 2007)

Salut.

Il est impossible de brancher une Wii sur un iMac. Celui-ci n'accepte en effet pas d'entrée vidéo externe. L'écran de ton iMac ne sert qu'à afficher les infos de ton iMac.


----------



## fpoil (21 Mars 2007)

il te faut une carte d'acquisition usb genre Terratec Cinergy Hybrid T USB XS

bref il te faut une carte qui accepte en entr&#233;e un signal s-video ou composite

et le cable s-video pour Wii ici:







avec la cl&#233; terratec est livr&#233; un logiciel eyetv qui permettra de jouer avec ta wii

solution test&#233;e avec une ps2 sur un imac 20 pouces

nb : la seul incertitude reside dans le temps de latence qui pourrait exister dans le traitement des mouvement de la wiimote mais c'est vraiment hypoth&#233;tique

si j'ai le temps je testerais avec ma wii


----------



## ntx (21 Mars 2007)

La question a déjà été abordée pour d'autres consoles (une petite recherche la prochaine fois ... :rateau, et il s'avère que le temps de latence du à la conversion analogique-digitale du signal vidéo peut poser problème.


----------



## Benjimac (27 Mars 2007)

J'ai déja essayé de branché une console sur mon écran mais quelque soit la méthode, il y a toujours eu un petit temps de décalage (miglia evolution tv et AlchemyTV DVR ...) , même a l'aide de carte en PCI performante.


----------



## Lahupe (12 Novembre 2007)

Même question que le premier post. 

Impossible de savoir si c'est possible malgré d'innombrables recherches. Je n'ai pas de télévision (pas la place), je me sers de mon Imac 24' comme mediacenter avec Miglia TV mini +Eyetv, ce qui marche parfaitement.  

Avant d'acheter la wii je dois absolument savoir si et comment elle peut se brancher à mon Imac pour jouer dans les meilleures conditions (fluide, pas de latence). 

Merci aux aventuriers qui auraient essayé la manip.  et qui voudraient bien m'en faire profiter.


----------



## DarKOrange (12 Novembre 2007)

Lahupe a dit:


> M&#234;me question que le premier post.
> 
> Impossible de savoir si c'est possible malgr&#233; d'innombrables recherches. Je n'ai pas de t&#233;l&#233;vision (pas la place), je me sers de mon Imac 24' comme mediacenter avec Miglia TV mini +Eyetv, ce qui marche parfaitement.
> 
> ...



R&#233;ponse n&#176;4 plus recherche sur la phrase "brancher console jeux".


----------



## TEOX (14 Novembre 2007)

J'ai reçu l'eye tv et c'est donc tout naturellement que j'ai relié ma Wii sur l'iMac. Tout ceci est annoncé sans temps de latence : mais qu'en est-il au final ? Plutôt qu'un discours, j'ai préféré vous montrer la réponse en images.

-> http://fr.youtube.com/watch?v=6K5QFj4bf40


----------



## Mafsou (14 Novembre 2007)

TEOX a dit:


> J'ai reçu l'eye tv et c'est donc tout naturellement que j'ai relié ma Wii sur l'iMac. Tout ceci est annoncé sans temps de latence : mais qu'en est-il au final ? Plutôt qu'un discours, j'ai préféré vous montrer la réponse en images.
> 
> -> http://fr.youtube.com/watch?v=6K5QFj4bf40





EXCELLENT retour!!!


----------



## poissonfree (15 Novembre 2007)

J'ai testé 3 solutions :
- Terratec hybrid avec eyetv
- Elgato hybrid avec eyetv
- Miglia Director's Cut Take 2 avec vidi (gratuit)

Consoles testées :
- DreamCast jap (Virtua Tennis, Soulcalibur & Under Defeat)
- NeoGeo jap (Metal Slug 1 & 3)

En résumer :
Si vous voulez jouer tout en enregistrant votre partie -> miglia
Sinon bon courage pour connaitre le jeu par coeur :rateau: (2 secondes de latence sur Metal Slug ou Under Defeat -> moi je dis si quelqu'un y arrive )

Les deux hybrid, c'est juste quand on a pas autre chose sous la main. Le dernier recours quoi


----------



## Lahupe (18 Novembre 2007)

Mafsou a dit:


> EXCELLENT retour!!!




Super cette vidéo. Mais concernant le boîtier, ça peut marcher avec le TVMINI ? j'ai eu avec EyeTV.

Il me manquerait dans ce cas juste l'adapteur 3 prises de la Wii vers le boitier TVMINI

Merci pour la réponse


----------



## Oracle (20 Mars 2008)

Merci pour la vidéo, très sympa!

Donc c'est possible, et a priori plutôt efficace.

Je me demandais, il n'existe pas un périphérique qui fasse la même chose mais en FireWire-800 histoire d'être plus rapide?


----------



## Dark Skyliner (20 Juillet 2008)

Désolé d'upper ce topic mais au lieu de créer un nouveau topic pour rien,je préfère poster mon soucis ici
Je ne trouve plus EyeTV EZ en en vente sur internet (peut être que c'est moi qui cherche mal ou alors ils ne commercialisent plus cette version)
Si ils ne commercialisent plus cette version,j'aurais aimer savoir si par exemple je prend la dernière version d'Eye TV avec le logiciel et le boîtier,est ce que je pourrais tout de même faire fonctionne ma Wii sur mon iMac?
Si possible,donnez moi des liens pour acheter EyeTV sur internet svp et cela au plus bas prix

Merci d'avance


----------



## Dark Skyliner (21 Juillet 2008)

C'est important que je sache qu'elle version je doit prendre pour pouvoir jouer a la wii sur mon iMac car j'en profite pour demander à mon père qui est actuellement en France pour le lui demandé d'acheter car j'habite moi même en Martinique et c'est assez chère ici
Mon père rentre dans 1 semaine donc j'ai peut de temps,donc pourriez vous me dire quelle version prendre svp pour que je puisse jouer à la Wii sur mon iMac?
Quels sites d'achats propose cette version et à quel prix? (je souhaiterais le plus bas prix si possible)

Merci d'avance pour votre réponse


----------



## TEOX (23 Juillet 2008)

Dark Skyliner a dit:


> C'est important que je sache qu'elle version je doit prendre pour pouvoir jouer a la wii sur mon iMac car j'en profite pour demander à mon père qui est actuellement en France pour le lui demandé d'acheter car j'habite moi même en Martinique et c'est assez chère ici
> Mon père rentre dans 1 semaine donc j'ai peut de temps,donc pourriez vous me dire quelle version prendre svp pour que je puisse jouer à la Wii sur mon iMac?
> Quels sites d'achats propose cette version et à quel prix? (je souhaiterais le plus bas prix si possible)
> 
> Merci d'avance pour votre réponse



Alors, Elgato semble avoir complètement revu sa gamme de produits. Et bizarrement, le fabricant ne fait plus du tout mention d'une compatibilité avec les consoles de jeux. Peut-être qu'avec la nouvelle version software, la vision n'est plus en temps réel. Mais ce serait surprenant.
De mémoire, la version TV Hybrid permet de brancher sa console sur Mac. Pour information, j'ai acheté la version EZ d'occasion (sur ebay) et son boîtier semble être la copie en apparence du modèle 250 plus.

J'aimerai quand même revenir sur mon expérience depuis le temps, et quelques heures passées dessus. J'ai un peu revu mon enthousiasme :
-> le temps de latence se révèle finalement assez gênant avec une sensation de flottement. Pour avoir essayer Guitar Hero III, un jeu où le timing est très important, le résultat est à la limite de la catastrophe. Le jeu propose néanmoins de gérer le temps de latence ! Hourra. Malheureusement, question sensation, c'est autre chose : le jeu joue les notes en attendant de recevoir les votre.
-> le signal en composite est vraiment regrettable. On se dit que l'iMac est largement capable d'afficher de l'EDTV, mais faute de connectique, on se retrouve avec le plus bas de gamme des signaux. Bon, faut avouer que l'Eye TV traite quand même bien le composite, aussi mauvais soit-il.
-> pas de pal60. Les jeux perdent en rapidité. Très gênant sur Mario kart Wii où le mode 50 Hz est complètement raté.
-> mauvaise gestion du 16/9. L'Eye TV mord une partie de l'image en haut et en bas. Il y a bien le mode étendu, mais on se retrouve avec une image 16/9 placée dans un cadre en 16/10, légèrement anamorphosée donc. Un rond ressemble alors à un ovale.

Je suis du coup retourné sur ma petite TV cathodique, en RGB, PAL60 et sans latence.
Mais depuis le temps, je vais peut-être réessayer.


----------



## DarKOrange (24 Juillet 2008)

Et nous à défaut de retourner, on va aller dans le forum "périphériques".


----------



## Oracle (24 Juillet 2008)

Merci pour ce retour TEOX, ça me confirme dans mon choix de rester sur une TV, aussi encombrante et inutile soit-elle... ;-)


----------



## vech (28 Novembre 2009)

Bonjour à tous,
Je relance un peu le debat... 
Avec le nouvel iMac 27.5" (qui est le seul je crois a avoir une entree video), si on a un adaptateur mini display port -> VGA, et un adaptateur S-video -> VGA la connexion WII Imac devrait etre possible non ?

D'avance merci pour vos reponses


----------



## Oracle (28 Novembre 2009)

Je me pose la même question. J'ai lu sur un site que les convertisseurs ne fonctionnaient pas nécessairement dans les deux sens, or c'est plutot le sens inverse qui se trouve aujourd'hui.


----------



## vech (29 Novembre 2009)

A ouais c'est possible ca... Sont fort quand meme! J'essaie de voir sur d'autres forums/sites mais personne n'a l'air d'avoir encore essaye.
Je me sens pas d'etre le 1er ! 
Comme j'hesite entre le 21.5 et le 27.5... la difference de prix me fait quand meme reflechir!!!


----------



## keukeur (26 Avril 2010)

bonsoir! je uppe le sujet car ayant fait l'acquisition d'un 27 pouces je souhaite brancher ma wii. d'après apple (à qui j'ai téléphoné) c'est possible avec le 27 exclusivement mais j'ignore avec quel cable. si quelqu'un pouvait éclairer ma lanterne...


----------



## atmo83 (31 Août 2010)

Moi aussi aurai bien aimer brancher ma WII sur l'iMac 27" de 2010 mais je ne sais pas quelle cable ou adaptateur prendre. Sachant que l'iMac 27" a une entrée vidéo, mais faut t'il un convertisseur (analogique/ numérique) avant l'entrée sur l'iMac?


----------

